# Modified Gun Case?



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I finally got my Glock 23! I'm so excited!  I did buy it used and it did not come with a carrying case. Just the gun and the mag in it.  Tomorrow I will attempt to look for a good case from store to store. Probably just the 2hr drive to BassPro might be worth it. lol! Anyways...

I'm looking for a case that's more all around, rather than just for Field shooting or hunting. Something that holds a little bit of everything, but small on the survival side and bigger on the gun accessory side. It looks like I will be making my own, which I've never attempted before.

I've logged a few hours online going through pics, and this is the only one I can find. Looks good, but a bit more survival. It is neat though.  Emergency Survival Tool Kit - Pelican Storm Case - $69.99 | Slickguns

So I was wondering if anyone had a pic of their Homemade Gun Case to share, or any experiences in making one.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's one source for buying, or for ideas if you go the make it yourself route.

Results for range bag - LA Police Gear

They also sometimes have a sale on a bag for $14.99.... don't remember which one but I didn't see it in on the page above. It's a pretty nice bag as I know a few people who bought it.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have 3 pelican cases and they are pretty much indestructible. That would be a good choice IMHO.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder if Lowes or Home Depot would have some foam for modifying these in case I mess up. The case I want, I'm not sure what brand it is. It is waterproof though.  I have such little time during the week when I can get to the stores, because I spend more time chasing or pleasing the baby. Hoping this weekend (after I squeeze in daughters b-day party), Hubby can soften the struggles while I browse more.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

*woohoo!*

I've almost got it done. And with no mess ups either. 

What I lack is somewhere to store the minimalist fishing gear and my first aid kit.

What it's holding: paper targets behind top foam, pocket chainsaw, pocket knife, flashlight, lighter, foil blanket, poncho, snare wire, whistle, ear muffs, ear plugs, plastic shank, 50 rounds (half hollow point), 550 paracord, 3 magazines, and bug spray.

A few more things to add: binoculars and a gun cleaning/maint kit.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ashley,

It takes quite a bit to impress these old bones anymore, but you just did it. That is some kinda neat setup, I am truly impressed, good thinking. :thumbraise::thumbraise:


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you so much.  My Hubby thought I was crazy until I was done. Of course, I did the project in the middle of the livingroom and had black foam piece nest all around me. lol! When Hubby seen it, he told me that I needed to do that to his when he gets it.  I gathered up a list of what I wanted and then of what I had and started positioning and cutting. My brother called me this morning and asked the details on doing the same to his, but to fit mostly guns rather than more of a kit. He's got 5 handguns.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Finally done with my case!  I ended up getting another piece of foam because of other things that I acquired. The old piece I had was much softer than the new one. Even though everything is snug, it just didn't feel strong enough to make it more than a couple years.


----------



## SMOKEYMOUNTAIN (Dec 5, 2011)

Ashley, very impressive indeed!!!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

You can use music instrument or sports equipment cases to move guns. Hard or soft cases protect and disguise.


----------

